# Organic Plan - Thoughts



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

I just received some info from an organic provider about what they put down as part of their standard of care. My lawn health is good, a mix of KBG, TTTF and perennial rye. It's approximately 20k sq. ft, mostly sun and good drainage. I also have irrigation. I mow at 3" and return all clippings to the soil. I don't know what had been previously done as far as fert etc. is concerned.

At a very general level, what do you think of the following cocktail on a regular basis:
8-0-8 including biochar (carbon), blood meal, molasses, kelp, alfalfa and soybean meal.

That was the direct quote when I asked what they use. I obviously have a lot of questions for the owner of the company, but this was the start of the conversation.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Most of the mix you want to use are fertilizer sources. Would you not want to calculate the quantity of each to be sure you aren't using excessive fertilizer?

Check this out if you were curious on quantities.
http://www.lundproduce.com/N-P-K-Value-of-Everything.html


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks SJL. To be clear this is what the Lawncare Co said they would use as a start. I don't know percentages etc. (I have asked). I wanted to get people's feedback on the use of those elements as essential or not as I consider using this company to start my organic program.

Also thanks for the link. Quite helpful


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I guess you really could use anything for fertilizer. The organic sources, alfalfa, soybean, etc. are slow to break down before you get the nutrients for the grass. The molasses will help keep the microbe population higher and aid in digesting the organic stuff so it doesn't sit for a long time. The kelp is always good. The 8-0-8 sounds like it may be organic or a blend of organic and synthetic. Not sure. Synthetic is usually water soluble and gives the grass the nutrients right away. In hot weather, you probably don't want to use a lot of synthetic so a blend or mostly organic is a good program. In early spring and late fall, synthetic will have more of an impact since the microbes are slowing down and they won't be digesting the organic material as quick. I use ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 in early spring and late fall. I mix it up the rest of the time with more organic in the middle spring and no fert in summer. I also don't water in the summer too so...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Carl Spackler said:


> tgoulart said:
> 
> 
> > At a very general level, what do you think of the following cocktail on a regular basis:
> ...


 :lol: Bass-O-Matic! Classic!!

You're really hung up on the poo huh?


----------

